# Randoms of my babies



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

This is going to be for random shots of my babies....in no real order!LOL


Such a handsome baby!:-D










Brody isnt generally allowed to be up in/on the chair/couch when we are eating...but we made an exception this one time cause he was worn out.....here is his "Daddy, you gunna finish all that?!" look:










Pug or Pork?!?!LOL










Pretty kitties!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol cute pictures!! love them!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tobi said:


> lol cute pictures!! love them!


Thank you!:smile: (Jesse told me NOT to put the pics of him up!llol But I think its SOO cute that it needs to be shown!haha)


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Loved the photos. Brody sure looks like he knows how to relax.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

PDXdogmom said:


> Loved the photos. Brody sure looks like he knows how to relax.


Thank you!:smile:
HEHE...yep, that is his favorite exercise!LOL


----------



## DeekenDog (Aug 29, 2011)

Cute! I love the picture of Brody crashed on the floor. The look on his face is great


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DeekenDog said:


> Cute! I love the picture of Brody crashed on the floor. The look on his face is great


Thank you!:smile:

Hehe...yep that is his utterly chill and extremely relaxed look!LOL


----------



## Ethel (Aug 14, 2011)

So cute, cats too... love the photos.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Ethel said:


> So cute, cats too... love the photos.


Thank you!:smile:

Those are my baby girls...they boys LOVE each other, although Ive only had Pidgin for a month! They eat their raw meals off the same plate and sleep on the tower together!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

All your guys are so cute! (Even that strange two legged one that keeps sneaking into the pictures!)


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

chowder said:


> All your guys are so cute! (Even that strange two legged one that keeps sneaking into the pictures!)


HEHE..thank you!:lol: And oh....you mean the hardest to train one?!LOL :laugh:


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

They're all so cute! I love the pictures of Brody especially, he's so adorable.


----------



## Pepper (Aug 4, 2011)

I love the pug or pork!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

swolek said:


> They're all so cute! I love the pictures of Brody especially, he's so adorable.


Thank you!:biggrin:



Pepper said:


> I love the pug or pork!



We also did this one a while ago!:biggrin1:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Damn it, you took the words out of my mouth Chowder! 
Nice photo's, all your animals are so cute. You can tell you have a bunch of happy, content pets (and husbands)!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Damn it, you took the words out of my mouth Chowder!
> Nice photo's, all your animals are so cute. You can tell you have a bunch of happy, content pets (and husbands)!


Haha...thank you!:biggrin: I think they are all rather cute!!!:lol:


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You always manage to take the cutest pictures!
I'd love to post some pictures too. But I am not sure how to do it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Janet At Nutro said:


> You always manage to take the cutest pictures!
> I'd love to post some pictures too. But I am not sure how to do it.


Ah thank you!:smile: 

I have some pretty cute subjects to share, and I will leave the credit to them!:biggrin:

And for me, I just host my photos on photobucket(you could use tinipics, picasa, etc) and then I copy and paste the


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

I love me some crazy BC eyes


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jenv101 said:


> I love me some crazy BC eyes


HEHE...me too!!:thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Hehe Brody looks very intent on getting the leftovers... adorable!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Hehe Brody looks very intent on getting the leftovers... adorable!


Oh yes he just "knows" that he is..and HAS to get SOMETHING...RIGHT?!?LOL (I kept saying his name...he never once looked!LOL) And in the 2 years in Jan that we have had him he has not once been given anything off of our plates!LOL (Some times a few nibbles of something, but I will NOT allow it when we are still eating!:wink


A few of my "Baby boy" from today!:biggrin: 

Laying next to Mommi...lasted all of 5 minutes...he says "Thats all the time that a nearly 7 month old Border Collie needs for a good power nap!"










KING of the HILL....er...Daddy's couch!LOL










Such a cute little model:










Yep...he loves the camera!LOL


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Gorgeous dogs! Cute cats, I guess, I'm just not a kitty person (no offense!)


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Laying next to Mommi...lasted all of 5 minutes...he says "Thats all the time that a nearly 7 month old Border Collie needs for a good power nap!"


Haha just like Duke - he had a 5-10 minute nap last night (on and off, kept looking at us if we moved haha) and was then full of energy again haha

They are GORGEOUS boys :biggrin: Rhett is a huge poser!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

InkedMarie said:


> Gorgeous dogs! Cute cats, I guess, I'm just not a kitty person (no offense!)


Thank you, Im rather partial to them my self!LOL

Ya know, Ive figured out that cats are, IMO, like kids there are really 3 ways to look at them....
1. ya love them. period end of story, nearly every single cat/kid. 
2. ya dont like them. doesnt matter dont like them. 
or 
3.(and this is me) yours/your chosen ones are AWESOME...you LOVE them...but others, well they always get compared to how awesome(or "awesome") the ones you love are!LOL :lol: 

(I figured that out the other day when my boss was whining about cats!HAHA)



hmbutler said:


> Haha just like Duke - he had a 5-10 minute nap last night (on and off, kept looking at us if we moved haha) and was then full of energy again haha
> 
> They are GORGEOUS boys :biggrin: Rhett is a huge poser!


LOL yep!:biggrin: He DID nap in the car too when we went to the vet(not for him) so I should say...he took 2 5-10 min naps in 4 hours!LOL

Thank you! and hahaha....yes he has taken over Beauregard's place for my little camera hog!LOL :lol:


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Abi, if my sister didn't have 4 cats and not take care of them the way I think she should, I might like them. I'll stick to dogs and birds (we have three parrots)


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Good GOD Rhett is photogenic!!! I have never really liked Border Collies (they have always been my least favorite collies over beardies although I love all collies) but Rhett makes me want one so dang bad! Honestly, I have seen some good lookin' BCs in my day, but Rhett has topped them all. My boys are photogenic, but Rhett just has something about him that makes me drool every time you post another picture of him. Thanks to you and Rayne's owner, I have my breeders already picked out for the event in which I decide to ever get a BC or a GSD. 

And I know what you mean about the lack of cuddle/nap time. Our boys are allowed on the couch by invitation only. When I do pull Buck up onto the couch with me, it lasts a whole 2 or 3 minutes, but this last weekend, I got him to lay on the couch with me (he HAD to be on my lap, of course) for over an hour! I was a happy dogmom. You have to physically pick Dude up and put him on the couch, but once he;s there, he has no desire to move. Haha.

You know, if Rhett ever goes missing, you might want to give me a call just to make sure it wasn't me...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> Good GOD Rhett is photogenic!!! I have never really liked Border Collies (they have always been my least favorite collies over beardies although I love all collies) but Rhett makes me want one so dang bad! Honestly, I have seen some good lookin' BCs in my day, but Rhett has topped them all. My boys are photogenic, but Rhett just has something about him that makes me drool every time you post another picture of him. Thanks to you and Rayne's owner, I have my breeders already picked out for the event in which I decide to ever get a BC or a GSD.


AHHHH...thank you soooo much!!!! :hug: 
Im rather partial to his looks as well!:biggrin1:
But that means a TON when someone who isnt really that "into" Border Collies!!:happy:



> And I know what you mean about the lack of cuddle/nap time. Our boys are allowed on the couch by invitation only. When I do pull Buck up onto the couch with me, it lasts a whole 2 or 3 minutes, but this last weekend, I got him to lay on the couch with me (he HAD to be on my lap, of course) for over an hour! I was a happy dogmom. You have to physically pick Dude up and put him on the couch, but once he;s there, he has no desire to move. Haha.
> 
> You know, if Rhett ever goes missing, you might want to give me a call just to make sure it wasn't me...


HAHAHA Oh ya, ya know all together I get LOTS of cuddle time...but only at 5 or 10 minutes at a time!!LOL :lol: And Rhett use to be the same way with having to carry him onto the couch...but now....now he comes right up with the invite!

And hahaha....I think you would be returning him ASAP!LOL 
OR I would be getting a heart string call from him begging me to get him from Buck!!:tongue1:


----------

